#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Snelle opnames

## 2KW

Voor het opnemen van repetities van mijn harmonie orkesten ben ik opzoek naar een md speler en microfoons.
Nu heb ik niet veel verstand van die dingen, dus is mijn vraag of iemand mij advies kan geven.

----------


## berolios

Hoe goed moeten die opnames zijn? Is het vooral om de spelkwaliteit vast te leggen, of is het ook om andere dingen mee te doen (demootjes of zo)?

Als het vooral voor het eerste doel bestemd is zou ik gewoon een portable MD-spelertje oid nemen (als je graag op MD wilt), en daarbij ook de bekende Stereo-micro van Sony nemen, die je als accesoire erbij kunt kopen. Kwaliteit is zeker goed genoeg om spelkwaliteit vast te leggen, daarbij is het ook best een financieel aantrekkelijke manier.

Maar wat wil je met de opnamen doen? Ik kan me bijvoorbeeld voorstellen dat het de bedoeling is dat iedereen een opname krijgt om te luisteren hoe goed/beroerd ze zelf spelen, zodat ze zich kunnen verbeteren.

Vanuit dat oogpunt is het véél handiger als je de opnames op HD zou kunnen maken, of nog beter: direct op een PC of Laptop. Op die manier kun je alles direct op CD branden voor iedereen, of anders omzetten naar MP3 en aan iedereen rondmailen. In dat geval heb jeen PC, een audio-interface mét fantoom en een acceptabele condensatormicro nodig. 

Ik zou zeker wel kiezen voor een condensator, je zou dan kunnen denken aan een AKG C1000, die zijn 2e hands wel voor 100 euro of zo makkelijk te krijgen.

Hopelijk heb je er wat aan ;-)


p.s. Wat ook nog zou kunnen werken is de opnames met eerdergenoemde microfoon (sony oid) en een I-Pod oid te maken, beste van beide werelden ;-)

----------


## Mc_big7

heej peeps

een vraagje ik zoek een persoon die mij presies kan vertellen
wat er nodig is voor een goed gewalificeerde geluids studio
op cd's mee op te nemen en demo's
en is niet voor een internet radio!

alvast bedankt groetjes mike

----------


## laserguy

@Mc_big7:
drie keer reeds jouw zelfde vraag tegengekomen in drie verschillende onderwerpen. Als je een deftig antwoord wil krijgen van de mensen hier helpt het als je in het juiste topic post en slechts 1 keer. Ook de mod's hier zien deze praktijk niet graag.

Voorts kun je voor snelle demo's misschien gebruik maken van de M-Audio Audiotrack? Neemt direct op COMPACT FLASH kaartjes op in MP3 met verschillende kwaliteiten of WAV. Heeft inschakelbare fantoomvoeding voor als je condensators gebruikt. Je kunt het kaartje voor het bewerken van je muziek rechtstreeks in de kaartlezer op je PC stoppen of het gehele toestel aan je USB poort hangen (dan laadt ie gelijk nog op ook!) en dan zie je hem als externe drive. Ook kun je hem via 2x cinch direct aansluiten op een mixer en hij heeft ook SPDIF voor als digitaal wil binnenhalen. Nog iemand niets nodig? Bravo M-Audio!

----------

